# Combo mosquito and tick control?



## Dan1234 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hey Everyone,

Got a quote for mosquito and tick control, which came out to about 850 for the year. 1 acre, backing up to woods.

Figured I could research and try to do it on my own much cheaper.

I'm pretty convinced to buy a backpack mister now.

My main concern is mosquitos and ticks. Is there a certain insecticide that I can address both at the same rate and method with the mister? This will make it much more efficient.

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Dan1234 yes. Mosquito mister is the way to go, good coverage, low use rates, speed of applications, all great. I have an SR450. Most micro encapsulated pyrethroids will kill mosquitos and ticks well, but check labels before buying. I have tried cyzmic, demand, suspend, fendona, cy-kick, permethrin, talstar, nyguard, and essentria ic3. My favorite combo is fendona and nygaurd for general pest and mosquitos. Longest lasting combo I have found.


----------



## M5Pilot (Jun 12, 2019)

I totally agree with what mowww said. I bought the Stihl SR 430 instead of the other two Stihl's as it's the only one with an engine-driven pump already installed which helps on the verticle spraying. Along with a CS and pivot 10, I add a sticker and exciteR for knockdown. I haven't tried fendona yet but that will be next. Thanks for that input.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

My vote would be for Demand CS or one of its generic counterparts. Every other time as others mentioned you could mix in some NyGuard or another IGR like Pivot. They are used by many pros for both mosquitos and ticks.

To solve your problem:
Do a perimeter spray around the edge of your property with your new Stihl going down to the ground and up about 8-10 ft. Also spray any spots that provide shelter for mosquitos from the sun. Under leaves of shrubs, under deck stairs, etc. To get the ticks, you may want to consider doing a 5-10 foot span of the grass in front of any wooded areas where you suspect they may be entering from. They usually hangout on brush or high grass that is low to the ground and wait for a suitable host to walk by so you will want to make sure to get the chemical in those spots. Just watch out for flowers because you will kill pollinators if you spray things that are flowering. These even include things like clover in the lawn.


----------



## Dan1234 (Aug 31, 2018)

thanks everyone, this is great info!

another quick question - can I also treat the exterior of my house with the mister as well? I read a lot about treating around house with handheld sprayers, but not so much the mister.

thanks,
Dan


----------



## M5Pilot (Jun 12, 2019)

I do. All the way up to the second story eve troughs. Mosquitos like the shade.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Yup, just remember to close the windows!


----------



## Dan1234 (Aug 31, 2018)

thanks again! im pumped to get this going now. just gotta finalize choice on sprayer and I'm ready to go!


----------

